# How to copy shows from a failed (no bootable) drive



## rbenotti (Oct 22, 2003)

I have a Series 2 that has hung hard twice in the last few weeks. Rebooting the unit last time worked. This time, it hangs at the just a few more moments screen.

I'm only looking to get what is on the drive off, and ideally onto another functioning drive. Is it even possible? I'm thinking that dd'ing the drive won't o me any good, as the system won't fully boot.

Any thoughts on initiating rescue mode (or whatever it is called) when the TiVo boots up? I used to have the instructions, but they seem long gone.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

If the drive is truly dead (have you run diagnostics on it yet?) then dd'ing it wouldn't do any good, as any bad data on the drive would just be copied over. You could always try it and see, but it's definitely a long shot.


----------



## rbenotti (Oct 22, 2003)

flatcurve said:


> If the drive is truly dead (have you run diagnostics on it yet?) then dd'ing it wouldn't do any good, as any bad data on the drive would just be copied over. You could always try it and see, but it's definitely a long shot.


I haven't taken it out and run diagnostics yet. That is tonight's project.

Are you saying that if manufacturer's diags turn up ok, the drive may be salvaged? I thought if it won't boot, making any backup isn't a good idea?

Now to find a newer image if that fails.


----------



## jhatfield (Dec 3, 2003)

One word: SpinRite. www.grc.com I've used it successfully at least 6 times on tivo drives that won't boot. And by successfully, I mean everything recovered and drive put back in service in the tivo without putting a new image on it. You probably have a few corrupted sectors on the drive which has finally caused a boot problem. SpinRite can fix that. It's totally worth it. I don't even bother with other tools any more. I've never been able to fix anything on a tivo with the manufacturers disk. SpinRite is the first tool I pick up, and usually the only thing I need.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

If the drive is a Seagate or Maxtor, the Seatools diagnostics sometimes are successful at fixing a problem with a bad sector or two.


----------



## rbenotti (Oct 22, 2003)

jhatfield said:


> One word: SpinRite. www.grc.com I've used it successfully at least 6 times on tivo drives that won't boot. And by successfully, I mean everything recovered and drive put back in service in the tivo without putting a new image on it. You probably have a few corrupted sectors on the drive which has finally caused a boot problem. SpinRite can fix that. It's totally worth it. I don't even bother with other tools any more. I've never been able to fix anything on a tivo with the manufacturers disk. SpinRite is the first tool I pick up, and usually the only thing I need.


I think I have SpinRite on a utility disk at work. Going to give that a try.

Thanks!


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

What show is so important that you have to go through so much trouble? If its something recent I bet you can find an extremely high quality copy on any of the common public torrent trackers.


----------



## rbenotti (Oct 22, 2003)

ciper said:


> What show is so important that you have to go through so much trouble? If its something recent I bet you can find an extremely high quality copy on any of the common public torrent trackers.


Very true I guess. There is a good deal on there though.


----------

